# Tax on receipt?



## CarpeNoctum

http://imgur.com/ZnCzLGg

Can somebody please tell me if there is any tax listed on this receipt? I need it to receive a reimbursement from a uni trip.

Thank you very much!


----------



## CarpeNoctum

Nevermind, the DPH is tax, thank you!


----------



## bibax

Cena BD (= bez daně, without tax) 163,48 €
Sazba daně 15%
DPH (= VAT) 24.52 €

BTW, in Latin the accusative case of nox (night) is noctem: carpe noctem.


----------



## morior_invictus

I concur with bibax.

_Sazba_ (tax rate) - 15%
_Základ DPH_ (VAT base / subtotal)
*DPH* (VAT / value-added tax / ~ *sales tax* in the U.S.)
_Celkem s DPH_ (total)


----------

